# Man, I love my vintage Specialized Stumpjumper M2!



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

A good bud just sold me his 1997 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 hardtail which is in near-cherry condition. Components all work great. His wife rode this bike for about a year, and it's been sitting in their garage ever since.

I rode with my 2 buds at Aliso Woods this last Sunday morning, and the M2's riding characteristics/qualities all came back to me during the ride -- this is my 2nd M2, I stupidly sold my other about 10 years ago.

Man, what a STIFF frame! "Stiff" to a 40 year old phart now feels even more jarring to a 50 year old phart! BUT, jeezers, what pedaling and climbing efficiency! And, the bike still has that great balanced ride ... no front wheel/tire washing out when pushing speed into corners, no front wheel lifts on climbs, in fact I was pedaling out of saddle and was still getting incredible traction up some very steep ascents.

Anyway, this bike has me all excited about riding again. The last time I was this excited was when my same bud sold me his 1997 DBR V-Link Pro Carbon Fiber with full-on XTR, upgraded Marzocchi Z1 X-Fly 100mm fork, and John Tomac/Magura hydraulic rim brakes. Remember these? 

Just wanted to share my excitement over my "new" bike. It brings back some fond memories, and I sure do love climbing on it!


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

It would be cool to see the old bike and the new bike...


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I used to own one of the old M2 Teams (same one that Ned won the worlds on)....it was red, fast and sexy....but if you scratch it...the paint flakes off. Post up some pics!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Herb--glad to hear ur getting hooked on riding again. I took my first night ride myself last night in over 4 years--I'm surprised the batts were still good. Anyway I've been laying off the roadie and have become better acquainted with my Stumpjumper this summer/fall.

Stay ridin'

Only a 46 year young phart here.


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

Pete, we gotta start a Stumpjumpers Club! *LOL* And, glad you're getting reacquainted with your Stumpy. I subscribe to Bicycling, and man do they have some gorgeous, sleek road bikes these days! Wow! But, nothing like dirt for me! 

BTW, were you and your family affected at all by all the weather problems that TX experienced in the last few months?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Ike was a dud here in central Texas--here in Killeen we received a whopping .02 in of rain and some 30 MPH winds that lasted several hours.



Schwinng said:


> Pete, we gotta start a Stumpjumpers Club! *LOL* And, glad you're getting reacquainted with your Stumpy. I subscribe to Bicycling, and man do they have some gorgeous, sleek road bikes these days! Wow! But, nothing like dirt for me!
> 
> BTW, were you and your family affected at all by all the weather problems that TX experienced in the last few months?


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm still riding my S-works M2, it's now more of a commuter all around bike now though. I bought that new in 96 as my first "high" end bike and have put many miles on it. I still love that frame:thumbsup: I don't think I could ever sell that bike.


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

I still use mine all the time. I don't think I will ever get rid of it.


----------



## KingCrimson (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome to have fun on an old bike. My mom's Trek Mountain Track 800 still gets attention..from me.

Cross chained.

Look at the tensioner on your der.


----------



## speedmetal (Feb 28, 2007)

I used to admire those bikes. Very clean, very nice design. If I ever come across one, I'll jump at the chance to buy it...


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Nice. If only 11 years is vintage I must be getting old.


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*I still ride/race my '97 S-Works M2*

I've ridden 7 Leadville 100s, 5 Cascade Creampuffs, and a bunch of other endurance races on it. Lots of good memories and one bad (I rolled my car with it in it).

I just bought a Specialized Stumpjumper Marathon Carbon, though, so no more racing on the S Works. The carbon frame with a modern fork has a much smoother ride. The S-Works will be my backup bike, I guess.


----------



## parkmeister (Feb 2, 2004)

*hey sybil...*

...does this mean you're gonna change your screen name back to 'M2'? 

love and kisses,

your Seoul brutha


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

parkmeister said:


> ...does this mean you're gonna change your screen name back to 'M2'?
> 
> love and kisses,
> 
> your Seoul brutha


PARKMEISTER!!! *LOL* You're one of the few people still around here who even remembers me by that handle!!! Actually, I thought about it!!! Ha!!!

Don't own a Schwinn any longer ... just a '97 DBR V-Link Pro carbon fiber, this '97 M2, and a '08 Fuji Tahoe Comp 29'er.

Let me know whenever you come down to L.A. and you want to ride Brown Mtn or the Santa Monicas.

Later, kimchee breath!

Herb


----------



## jaydilinger (Oct 10, 2008)

Good to see some more of these around. My racing bike is a stumpy pro from 97. Everything is upgraded on it except the derailleurs. It's still one of the lightest frames and it was made in the US


----------



## skimatty (Sep 29, 2008)

I just got a 98 M2 special edition off ebay and love it, spec for the $350 I paid with XTR.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Way cool...*

I am building up a 15 inch Specialized Rockhopper made of Nitanium. Keeping the old frame and swapping most over to newer, not period specific, components.This is a backup up hardtail for the wife just in case the main ride is injured.

!Awesome bike and thanks for posting!

db


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

Post pics of that bad boy!!!


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Too bad nitanium is 99.9% marking BS and 0.1% real. Similar to A1, M2, M4 actually being different.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Schwinng - I've got the very same Stumpy Comp 2 - same cool blue and everything. I still ride that bike. It's been great to me as well. I've fianlly been looking at new bikes lately and having a real hard time choosing....none of them seem that great compared to my old Stumpy.

I'm trying to move to a FS due to a bad back but man, that stiff HT has spoiled me. Thanks for posting. Seeing your/my/our bike made my day.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

I always wanted a stumpy.


Who didn't, I guess. My rockhopper of a bit later vintage was pretty good too.


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

My Rockhopper gave me 8 great years Mtn. Bike service. Since I got it (used at that) I have replaced every part on the bike except for the stem and seatpost. It's still going strong as my commuter/tourer.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I had a rockhopper for 5 years that I did everything on. Commute to work, MTB all over the tahoe rim trail, I even did a tri on it! (WTF was I thinking?) I sold it to a friend who sold it to a friend. Far as I know, its still on the tahoe trails, thats what I like to think at least. 

Best thing about it, it was like $500 brand new and the only thing I ever replaced was the headset and tubes/tires. It's rockin' a chris king.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Good thread,i love the older bikes.


----------



## brap! (Aug 30, 2008)

I tried to resurrect my 95 stumpy.
the stock mag 21 is blown out so I picked up an 80 mm marzocchi mx pro lo bomber. alas the fork seems to screw up the geometry. Bike isn't really ridable. Probably will strip off the worn bits and ebay the frame this winter.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*98 s works*

I still have my 98 s works. I paid 1,800 for it with full xtr, and have riden it in 12 states. I don't think I will ever sell it.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a '98 Dew Green Stumpy that was my second mt bike. I'm giving it a makeover, converting it to an all-round commuter/grocery getter bike.


----------



## jskornick (Nov 26, 2008)

I just bought a late 80's model hardrock from the LBS for $60 after taxes, it has all original parts, such as; arraya rims, grip shifters, and cantilever breaks. I plan on repainting it, its in dire need of a paint job, and converting it to a single speed for my winter beater, I feel guilty taking my trek 6000 out in the salt and the slush.


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

http://monterey.craigslist.org/bik/915448812.html


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

> no front wheel lifts on climbs, in fact I was pedaling out of saddle and was still getting incredible traction up some very steep ascents.


I think it's because they weight a ton.


----------



## ggnarl (Mar 13, 2008)

Sorry but a 98 is no where near vintage. 1985 maybe.


----------



## HungarianBarbarian (Jul 24, 2008)

jskornick said:


> I just bought a late 80's model hardrock from the LBS for $60 after taxes, it has all original parts, such as; arraya rims,* grip shifters*, and cantilever breaks. I plan on repainting it, its in dire need of a paint job, and converting it to a single speed for my winter beater, I feel guilty taking my trek 6000 out in the salt and the slush.


LOL


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

*say what*

read the thread this was started with a 97 bike?


----------



## kccobra03 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Whats Your opinion?*

I found a StumpJumper (think) M2 at a pawn shop. It is yellow, neck bearings are loose but was thinking for the price, $100 I would buy, get tuned up, spend a little on it and ride it. I haven't rode for a long time but thought it maybe good excercise for kids and female friend. Didn't want to spend alot incase it didn't get used. Can I find replacement forks? shock absorbing style? other parts? I think it had Shimano crank set, shifting not sure if it worked properly.


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

kccobra03 said:


> I found a StumpJumper (think) M2 at a pawn shop. It is yellow, neck bearings are loose but was thinking for the price, $100 I would buy, get tuned up, spend a little on it and ride it. I haven't rode for a long time but thought it maybe good excercise for kids and female friend. Didn't want to spend alot incase it didn't get used. Can I find replacement forks? shock absorbing style? other parts? I think it had Shimano crank set, shifting not sure if it worked properly.


You can buy a used M2 (around the same year as mine) on craiglist.org for about $200-$250. Finding new 80mm forks that won't cost you an arm and leg are rare these days. But, I've found some used ones on eBay for less than $100.

If the bike you found is really beat to hell, I'd look elsewhere, pay an add'l $100 and essentially get a rideable bike. Although I ride this one, I'm also keeping it around for my son to ride when he gets a little older.

Razorfish, it cracked me up when I got to the top of a hill and a bunch of 20-something year old guys were checking out my bike saying stuff like, "Yeah, his looked really bare essentials like that one (pointing to my bike)," and "Dang, man. You'd probably get all beat up on an old bike like that, huh?"

Although '98 isn't all that old, I think these guys, who all rode newer dualies, probably equated "old" or "vintage" with V-brakes, short-travel (80mm?) Manitou elastomer bumper sprunk fork, 8-speed tranny, and remember those Specialized tires (Team Master, Team Control) with white walls? Yep, my bike still has its stock Specialized tires.


----------



## supercub (May 5, 2008)

Still ride my almost stock [email protected] I think its a 95 or 96. I'm trying to find a new fork and some good V-brakes. The cantilevers and flexy Marz really need to go.


----------



## BLOWNDFIZ (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is my 98 S-Works. This bike recently went from retired to the neighborhood, to my go to Indiana trail bike. I almost regret buying a full suspension for riding local trails around here. The S-works climbs so much better and honestly descends almost as easy as my FS bikes just have to choose your line a bit better.










My riding buddies and I were out a month or so ago in Brown County State Park and were riding our late 90's bikes. It was pretty sweet. My S-Works, a 98 DBR Team issue (Cadel Evans ride back then), and a 96 DBR Ti. Good times!


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*Mine is gone*

I had a Stumpjumper up until recently and that was a solid built bike for sure. Dark blue, I loved that color.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

supercub said:


> Still ride my almost stock [email protected] I think its a 95 or 96. I'm trying to find a new fork and some good V-brakes. The cantilevers and flexy Marz really need to go.


By the color, that is a '95. I still have the rigid fork in that color that was replaced by a 63mm Judy on mine in mid-95. Even after I went to an FSR, the HT was still in use, and rebuilt and upgraded countless times. I finally gave it to a friend two years ago. He still rides it regularly and swears it works as well (or better) than any of his friends fancy new hardtails :thumbsup:


----------



## sbc (Feb 18, 2004)

Bought my Specialized Hardrock Comp at REI back in the summer of 96. It was my first "real" mountain bike. Upgraded it through the years, most significant of which was a Rockshock (stock HR only came with a ridgid fork). Been riding this bike almost every weekend when weather permits. Fast forward 14 years later and it is still used almost daily, the past couple of years being used daily as a towing rig for a bike trailer / bike train (bike trailer plus a trail-a-bike). This bike has been absolutely bullet proof - I am even on the original tires still! The only minor issue I have is the Shimano Quick fire shifter stick a little bit on the front derailleur. 

Every time I visit the LBS or see someone on the trail with something flashy I am tempted to get something newer (disc brakes, better front suspension, lighter, sportier). But then I think back to all the good times and memories I had with the Hardrock and the thought just goes away. If only everything else in life was as perfect.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Only pic I can find of Hubby's classic.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Buddy of mine bought one of the original SWorks Black M2's. Not to long after that he kinda stopped riding it, He worked for the University Police Department while he was in grad school and used his bike to patrol with. I had told him if he ever sold it that I wanted Dibs. Years later I ran into him and asked him if he still had it, "Nope, sold it to Presley"...........WTF..........

That was a wicked bike and road great.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

I remember seeing two of those fold in '96 in the same race in expert class. crack in half top and down tubes!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, I never had any idea that the year 1997 could be associated with the term “vintage”. Makes me long to go out and ride my 1986 Specialized Rockhopper Comp, so I could properly use the term “vintage” without sounding luck a schmuck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Student Driver (Jul 4, 2006)

I just got a '97 Stumpjumper Pro to go with my other Specialized stuff. I just got a couple brief rides on it, but it's awesome! I've got some green Ourys at the bike shop and some other stuff for it on the way. Right now I'm trying to decide what to do about the fork (servicing and upgrade options), but I wouldn't mind keeping the V-brakes.


----------



## ddac (Jun 18, 2009)

What are our choices for forks? The Manitou SX that came on the bike (99) is leaking oil pretty badly on the left leg. 

I want the bike to have the same exact geometry!! I also want a fork that's just as light! I think the Manitous that came with our bikes are less than 3.5lbs. Seems like forks nowadays are in the 4 - 5lbs range.

Would you think it's better to get the Manitou SX rebuilt at the LBS? Or should I just try to find something similar and replace it (but want to keep the V brakes). 

Any ideas or suggestions?

PS - how much would rebuilding the fork cost roughly?


----------



## supercub (May 5, 2008)

It shouldn't cost more than a hundred bucks to replace the seals and change the oil on your current fork. Look for an 80mm fork, There are quite a few lightweight xc forks with posts for V brakes, You might want to run a disc in the front especially if you are doing a fair amount of descents.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

I had this frame and my son and I made it into an SS for around town, later using a SID for weight. It evolved into his racer which slowly acquired carbon bits, XTR, custom DT/Chris King wheels, and a nice shock. He raced it for a season. Even he said it was stiff but it was defintely a worthy frame.

I built him a Yeti Arc for racing which was more supple. The M2, though, has always been a favorite and he built it up, himself this time, into an SS for around town.


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

I had a Stumpjumper just like the original poster, only red. That thing was super stiff, even to the teenager I was back then. But man did it handle awesome! I still remember how I could rail that thing. After probably 6 years, the chainstay cracked. Then I got an M4 S-works, which was also pretty damn fast, but I ripped the derailleur hanger off that. This thread reminds me of how much I used to love Specialized... maybe it's time to revisit them.


----------



## soontobe29er (Oct 24, 2010)

My first real mountain bike.


----------



## ddac (Jun 18, 2009)

What type of fork is that?


----------



## soontobe29er (Oct 24, 2010)

If you mean me, it's a Manitou 5 I think.


----------



## AndyRx7 (Feb 27, 2007)

Right on! I bought a 1994 stumpy a few years ago for a couple hundred, intended to commute with it... then I took it on a trail and saw the light. Now I ride it probably 75% of the time, over my AM rig that cost 15 times more. It's set up rigid SS and is astonishingly fun, and surprisingly capable. These are great bikes by any measure.


----------



## TallChris (Oct 16, 2008)

One of my favorite bikes! I had a green '97 that I remember paying $1457 at Performance in Virginia. Sold it in 2000 though. What a leap up from a '92 Mongoose IBOC!!!


----------



## goaheadjump (Mar 16, 2011)

this is funny! - A lot of love for a great bike ..... I am just now replacing my 98 stumpy M2 comp. I paid $1,300 for it and still ride it couple days a week, what a bargain, probably comes to about $1/per ride! Almost all of the bike is still stock


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice to see such excitement about older bikes, even if they are Specialized. 
I'm partial to old Kleins, now that they can be had for a deal sometimes. I mostly ride my 2004 Salsa, But often enough i pull out a 1989 Klein Pinnacle. I have never seen another out there. Rigid, seven speeds, canti's. It doesn't stop as fast as my disc brakes, but it STILL kicks ass.


----------



## mikemaster (Jul 15, 2008)

Got a bit inspired by this post and broke out my 99 Schwinn homegrown Mesa hardtail. Put some new clipless pedals on it and blasted the trails today. 

Still a great bike! Thanks for the stoke.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Check Vintage Retro Classic section...lots of classy bikes


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I love the old m2 bikes. I sold the one I used to race on to a friend many years ago but he won't sell it back to me. It was a 94 m2 rigid in flat red, it was so cool.

here are some other ones I have had along the way.


----------



## creaturefear (Mar 31, 2011)

this is my '93 (?) stumpy with full lx. haven't been riding it as consistently as i would want because i ride solo =/
but its an awesome ride nonetheless! planning on switching the fork and going threadless. any recommendations?
and also seatpost, saddle and shifters.
im fairly new to the mtb game, but im already very passionate and eager to learn!


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

my '01 stumpy was stolen from my garage last week....very bummed.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*Metal matrix baby!!*

I raced entire '93 season on one of those bad boys...man it was sooo light (for the 90s at least)!! Brutally stiff ride though...ouch.

Anyone have the "TEAM" model that preceded the M2..tange presige steel..yeh hooweee.. I had a purple one of those..loved it. Suntour Grease Gaurd..ha.


----------



## richboyles (May 16, 2011)

*Time Capsule opened last week...*

It seems like this is the place to post for people that know/love the M2 era from Specialized.

I have a mint condition, 1996 Specialized Stumpjumper M2, it is all XT components including the brake levers (they re-designed them for 98), the Rock Shox Judy, the whole bike is original back to the Mavic rims and tires&#8230;

I purchased it in 2004 and thought it was brand new&#8230;that's another story&#8230;and it has been ridden about 10 times since 2004, and never off the road&#8230;.

So&#8230;.anyone know someone that is looking for this retro bike?? The only downside is that it's a 13.5 frame&#8230;.


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

richboyles, maybe your local craigslist, unless there is a "market" here at MTBR. 

It brought back some very fond memories looking at these older Stumpies and components like the Marzocchi XC-50(?) fork, talk about the RockShox Mag 21, the old Manitou 3, 4, 5, Shimano LX components, etc. My first Stumpy was also a very light, powdercoat blue, like the one posted herein. 

I have since "upgraded" that red Manitou fork to a yellow RockShox Judy SL, the first year they started with something that was supposed to be kinda like Marzocchi's oil bath, but not quite. 80mm travel and still works like butter; from a buddy's Haro Escape A-3 that I told him in the late 1990's. 

I've also been riding my '97 DBR V-Link Pro carbon fiber, which has been a blast. I need to rebuild/replace the Stratos Pro shock one day soon, but will need to go to Fox or another company as Stratos went out of business. 

All fun times, gang. Maybe I'll take the M2 out today instead of the FSR Stumpy...

FSR.Dude (aka, Schwinng)


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

ddac said:


> What are our choices for forks? The Manitou SX that came on the bike (99) is leaking oil pretty badly on the left leg.
> 
> I want the bike to have the same exact geometry!! I also want a fork that's just as light! I think the Manitous that came with our bikes are less than 3.5lbs. Seems like forks nowadays are in the 4 - 5lbs range.
> 
> ...


I picked up a Magura Duran 80mm back in December that is pretty light. Chainlove has them for around $300.00 every once in a while.


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

sxr-racer said:


> I picked up a Magura Duran 80mm back in December that is pretty light. Chainlove has them for around $300.00 every once in a while.


Speaking of Magura and vintage, I still have those red-hot Magura John Tomac hydraulic rim brakes! Talk about a very good design for that type of brake!


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to get my od Specialized bikes back in running order. I still have my first "real" mtb 1994 Specialized hardrock fs. My father has my 96 rockhopper A1, but I can't get him to give it back to me, he just loves it soo much.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

creaturefear said:


> this is my '93 (?) stumpy with full lx. haven't been riding it as consistently as i would want because i ride solo =/
> but its an awesome ride nonetheless! planning on switching the fork and going threadless. any recommendations?
> and also seatpost, saddle and shifters.
> im fairly new to the mtb game, but im already very passionate and eager to learn!


PM me please if you want to unload that fork!!!!! I have a 93 Marin Pine Mountain that I am trying to restore, and it has the exact same fork, color and everything, but the elastomers are blown out and melted into the tube, so i need a new one... If that one is in decant shape I would be really interested in it. Thanks


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

*1996 stumpy*



richboyles said:


> It seems like this is the place to post for people that know/love the M2 era from Specialized.
> 
> I have a mint condition, 1996 Specialized Stumpjumper M2, it is all XT components including the brake levers (they re-designed them for 98), the Rock Shox Judy, the whole bike is original back to the Mavic rims and tires&#8230;
> 
> ...


I WOULD BE VERY INTERESTED IN SEEING THIS MACHINE...CAN YOU POST UP SOME PICS 
thanks rich!!!


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Ho ho... our ten year old has just upgraded/grown-into a '94 Stumpy M2 with XTR, o.g. Sachs twist shifters, Avid Arch Supremes and a Manitou R7 up front. He even had me swap on the Suntour XC/Pro traps out of the parts box, since he's not yet into the clipless thing. Great old bikes live on!


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I decided to sell my s works m2xx, just not riding it anymore...

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Katt (Jul 3, 2011)

I LOVE my '95 Rockhopper A1! Many times I show up to the trails with 2 bikes, one old and one new and switch off mid-day. People look at me as though I'm crazy, but sometimes I just can't decide which one to ride. I'm even proud of the original white wall tires that it sports!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Huh... interesting*



supercub said:


> Still ride my almost stock [email protected] I think its a 95 or 96. I'm trying to find a new fork and some good V-brakes. The cantilevers and flexy Marz really need to go.


I think that is the exact color my wife's bike was.

I scored an S-Works stumpy off craigslist for $60... all beaten up to be damned, made ugly for urban bike use.

I stripped it down, rattle canned it and got it looking good again.... then scratched up the paint. a bit. Rattle can finish is not durable at all.

But... when stripping it down, I think I saw that as the base color.



I have since replaced the Manitou fork for a Rockshox Duke Race, reduced to 63mm of travel... about what the original fork's Axle to Crown was. I also replaced the Juliana bars with more traditional bars, and added a front Deore disc brake.

Now, if I could just get her to ride it more.....


----------



## damjan_v (Jan 18, 2011)

nice to see old bikes still ryding


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Anybody looking to sell theirs? If so, PM me!


----------



## mdnuc (Nov 27, 2011)

after santa brought my youngest his first mountain bike I dug my wifes 2000 M2 out of the back of the shed. a quick wash and air in the tires this stumpy is great. been riding my 2001 M4 with the kids never seen anything wrong with either stumpy.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought this was the best color, imo.


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

ThreeD I had a frame just like that, sold it on ebay though.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

This one is gone too. I made the jump to 29ers and never looked back.


----------



## Muffin Man (Dec 14, 2011)

How much travel do your forks usually have?


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

My son's M2 came with the Specialized version of a Mag 21, at 63mm travel (?) but was switched to and raced with a Mach 5 at 70mm travel. Finally, in 2011 the Mach 5 was upgraded to an R7 with 80mm travel. Compared to the original design this obviously longer and has lifted the front end a little. However, the bike's original owner reports the ride is excellent, if a little less twitchy, and therefore perfect for the 11-year old that's just come up from 24" wheels.


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

*Nice stumpjumper*

That is a nice bike man, i have an old 1994 that i just love to ride, i keep it 100 percent original.....


----------



## bigstar (Jan 17, 2012)

1997 Stumpjumper still going strong.


----------



## grantload (Mar 8, 2012)

Aw I love classic MTBs. It's how I found this forum. I am looking at either restoring or creating a SS out of a 1992 Rocky Mountain Experience or a 1993 Kona Cinder Cone.


----------



## burtonridr (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is mine when I got it:










Then, after spending a summer: buying, fixing, and re-selling similar bikes. I took a bunch of better parts from the other bikes and swapped them onto this one. I now have this, its my commuter/road training bike. Tough and reliable.










Its actually even better now than in that pic. I have a better road saddle and semi road slick tires 

I want to get a set of mustache bars for it :thumbsup:

Just realized I actually have a hardrock... oh well, close enough


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Great stories and pics! I am still riding my '02 stumpy M4. put some disc brakes on a few years back (avid 5's) and am thinking of upgrading to 7's. On a similar note. I converted my Diamond Back Ascent from '87 into a SS for riding rail trail and easy single track.


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

After over a decade of single track riding, I recently converted my '98 Specialized S-Works M2 to a neighborhood cruiser (23 lbs now) ..


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Great bikes.

I recently took my '95 M2 Stumpy FS for a 20 mile trail ride. She had been limited to commuter duty for about a year. My modern fully bike was down for maintenance, so the Stumpy put on her knobbies again. I thought I'd be *****ing and moaning all day about not being on my other bike. To the contrary - I loved it. The limited suspension clearly has its limitations, but the frame is so stiff and responsive and the power transfer is so direct. Remembered why I always loved this bike.


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's my stumpy M4:









still having lots of fun on it. Also just bought a Tricross Sport for dirt roads, rail trail and single track


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

Man, this really makes me miss my old Stumpjumper and Rockhopper. Both were stolen


----------



## james-42 (Jan 19, 2012)

*They came in steel too.*









1995 Steel Stumpjumper


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

burtonridr said:


> Here is mine when I got it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife has a similar era Hardrock. They are indestructible.


----------



## Marijus (May 10, 2012)

I’m still making miles on my old-timer Admiral Hardtail MTB. Back in 1998 it was my first REAL mountain bike :]] After lots of miles and… long years forgotten in garage… my bike is again on trail. With me :] I will definitely never sell it. Memories are not for sale.


----------



## borbntm (May 4, 2011)

Very cool old stumpy 

I really love this old bike...My 1996 Trek 7000....gave it new life as a singlespeed / fully rigid with eXotic fork.....the geometry on these older bikes just seem to be more lively than modern rides....and it is always fun to make my riding buddies try to keep up with me on their expensive FS rigs!!!!

My rides: 1996 Trek 7000, 2008 Giant Trance X2, 2011 Stumpjumper EVO ht, 2010 Giant Defy Advanced 3 roadie


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

borbntm said:


> View attachment 696190
> 
> 
> Very cool old stumpy
> ...


My old 1993 Trek 8000 is due for a new life as well, soon as my 29er is done. I think there's broken bearings in pretty much every component!

Sure love these old bikes, they are amazing workhorses.


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Aug 1, 2010)

I miss my old team M2, some scum bag stole it from my old flat!

Great bike, had it for over 10 years


----------



## teleguy03 (Apr 5, 2004)

I still have my 1991 "purple haize" M2. Its been through several iterations - spent a few years covered in tape aka urban disguise while i lived in a big city. most recently its a SS with schwalbe fat franks and a baby seat! hasn't seen a trail in about 3 years (since it got saddled with the kid seat). went SS and rigid a few years ago which to me was only fun in small doses. all this talk is making me think i should swap some knobbys on it and hit the local trails.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

I like this thread! I was a mechanic back in the days of the first few M2's. Love them. I have the 2nd version (Barney Purple). I'll get a photo up here soon.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

My wife says I need to clear out some bikes, and I'm afraid that my 97 M2 may the one. It's in great shape and honestly didn't get much abuse. Anyone know how much I should ask for this classic bike?


----------



## Wasmachineman NL (Jan 31, 2012)

I miss my SJ M2, It was the first real MTB I got, Deore LX FTW :thumbsup:


----------



## supercub (May 5, 2008)

Why don't you donate it to community bike program, pass it along to a nephew or friend that could use a decent bike to get started in MTB. I doubt you can bring enough money to offset the PITA that listing it on craigslist will bring.



bloodyknee said:


> My wife says I need to clear out some bikes, and I'm afraid that my 97 M2 may the one. It's in great shape and honestly didn't get much abuse. Anyone know how much I should ask for this classic bike?


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 16, 2012)

I worked at Specialized in design, mfg and distribution during the M2 period and beyond. It was loads of fun. The frames were made and assembled in the USA and the reception by the biking public was great. It seemed we doubled manufacturing every year for a couple of years and it was very "challenging" to keep up with the demand. The company was going through tough times and this was one of the programs that brought them back to profitabillity and now, stardom. Good to see so many folks remember the bikes. I still have a black, M2 hardtail Stumpy in the herd and it's fun to ride her.


----------



## Savage03 (Aug 31, 2012)

creaturefear said:


> this is my '93 (?) stumpy with full lx. haven't been riding it as consistently as i would want because i ride solo =/
> but its an awesome ride nonetheless! planning on switching the fork and going threadless. any recommendations?
> and also seatpost, saddle and shifters.
> im fairly new to the mtb game, but im already very passionate and eager to learn!


wow blast from the past! I had this same bike and color, pretty rode back and forth to work. Had a mag 21 on it and lx/xt parts. Couple years after I got it being a diabetic I got eye problems and was afraid I wouldnt be able to ride again since I could not drive a car  so watched it sit in my garage being picked apart like a chicken bone very sad! Now many years later a friend has talked me into getting a bike again, has been around 16 years or so since I have been on a bike.
On CL I came across a seller with a 06 stumpjumper fs, mag 21 xt parts, says pretty much been garaged no damage and year ago maintenced so can anyone tell me can these older bikes still get replacement parts? later on can disks be added? If I go look at this bike what are good things to check out or ask?
Thanks for any help here


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 16, 2012)

I assume it is a 1996 (not 2006) model and it looks to be in excellent shape. You will not be able to add disc brakes in any sensible way since it doesn't have any disc brake mounting points on either fork or frame. The good news is parts are available and relatively inexpensive. Congrats to you on getting back on a bike after so many years!


----------



## Savage03 (Aug 31, 2012)

oops sorry yea 96 lol. Well being house bound so long ive gotten a bit heavy and just need to get out and excercise so this might good I am howwever a bit scared since my eyesight wont ever improve( I have no perifial sp? vision) so to start will stick with safe areas to ride to get used to it all over again then try simple dirt roads or something but least I got a buddy who will go with me just in case:eekster:
To bad on the disks I really liked that on the bikes now, I was leaning towards a cannondale trail 6 for like $530 but saw this and now debating, the money savings is hard to pass up since I need a helmet and misc. other stuff.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 16, 2012)

I mountain bike with a diabetic who is basically blind in her left eye and limited in her right (similar to you with little peripheral vision) so she has honed other senses and keeps the speed down when needed to help keep the rubber side down. I have learned to always let her know when I am coming up on the left side. Best wishes to you and I hope to read about your revitalized interest continuing.


----------



## Savage03 (Aug 31, 2012)

Now that is incouraging to hear! Thank you for sharing that makes me feel a little better. Be sure to let you know how things go once I get a bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Savage03 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wanted to thank you for your help but over the labor day weekend I decided to go with a new bike with all the sales. I ended up with a 2013 Trek wahoo gary fisher 29er really like it! 
Still miss the old stumpjumper tho


----------



## thegooddoctor (May 16, 2012)

Congrats to you Savage03. Time to go forth and ride that bike!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

So, just because I'm feeling a bit frustrated, I have to ask why on earth did Specialized use a 1" steerer on it's 1994 S-Works M2 frame? Wasn't 1 1/8" the standard for higher end by that point or am I off? And don't even get me started on the 73mm bb, I'm hating this build!


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

1" was still the standard at that point and 73 mm BB's are still being done on bikes today! The only other option in '94 was 1 1/4" from Manitou and Yeti.


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

For those of you wanting to see pics of old and new together. 1998 Stumpy Comp and 2010 Stumpy Carbon Expert 29er.

2010 is 17.5" frame and 98 is 17" frame. 17.5" was the smallest offered in that model in 2010. It has slightly taller stand over, but nothing unworkable for my height and inseam.


----------



## Fuzzy2964 (Mar 24, 2009)

*1998 Stumpjumper M2 Comp*

Picked this up on Craigslist about a month ago. The original fork was shot - replaced it with a Manitou Axel. New tires. Cleaned it / Lubed it. Just 1 trail ride so far, Love it.


----------



## sgrams (Apr 21, 2014)

It's good to hear how much the M2 is still appreciated. I have one of these flat gray color in excellent condition and want to start using it for commuting to work but I need some full fenders which have in the past been impossible to find because of the brakes and shock. Does anyone know where I can find full fenders? Thanks for any help, its been a few years since I last searched so there may be something out there now. If I can't find fenders I will have to sell the bike or trade it in.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I regret selling mine

Not my bike or picture but I had one exactly like it. Sold it because I stopped riding, got fat and it took me years to get back on a bike. Wish I had never stopped


----------



## sgrams (Apr 21, 2014)

beshannon said:


> I regret selling mine
> 
> Not my bike or picture but I had one exactly like it. Sold it because I stopped riding, got fat and it took me years to get back on a bike. Wish I had never stopped


Its a nice looking bike, with all the pictures of M2's I thought I should share mine too, not a good picture but quick one, I really need some fenders for it or it has to go, I don't have room for three bikes, has anyone else found fenders that will work? I know I get caught in the rain and its no fun, I can wear a raincoat and cover my shoes but fenders help alot.


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

pearsth said:


> For those of you wanting to see pics of old and new together. 1998 Stumpy Comp and 2010 Stumpy Carbon Expert 29er.
> 
> 2010 is 17.5" frame and 98 is 17" frame. 17.5" was the smallest offered in that model in 2010. It has slightly taller stand over, but nothing unworkable for my height and inseam.


I would be curious to see the results of a time trial between these two on an XC loop.

The differences are really striking. Even beyond the obvious wheel size difference. Look at the bar width, stem length, and difference between bar and saddle height between those two bikes!


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

I had one like that....it was tough on the cornering on the switchbacks. I think the wheelbase was just too long for me. But it was better than the GT with the rest of the riding. The GT however was much better on cornering.


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

have you looked at the Topeak fenders that mount to the seatpost and the inside of the fork tube? Might work for you...


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

what a beautiful color...classy.


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

1994 m2 fs ...still rollin' strong. 100 percent original except for the maxxis larsen tt tires. I have the grey shockmaster s/more extreme s, umma gumma tires, but i dont want to wear em out too much...nothing has ever been adjusted...not one screw turned since new.


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

Cool to see this thread still going! I recently acquired what I think is a 1994 Stumpjumper FS as well, XDEADGOATX. It's in great shape, almost like new, but yours sure looks brand-new! Sweet!


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow, i thought i knew every color...that color is awesome...


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks! I've looked everywhere online. I've found all kinds of shades of green in the Stumpjumpers, except for this one. So, it's kind of a unicorn.


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

SAVE THOSE FORKS !!! Do not get rid of them... have them rebuilt...


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

my 1994 m2 fs is standard with 1 1/8 ...i think only the steel frames were 1"


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

I will most definitely not get rid of the RS FS fork -- carbon and titanium fork in 1994?! And, they hold air just fine after 20 years. Yes, you're right -- the steer tube is 1" on this steel framed Stumpy.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

How much are these oldies but goodies worth now a days ? After reading through this thread and seeing all the great pictures I WANT one .


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

Check your local Craigslist ads. The older, the cheaper. I bought my 1994 chromoly Stumpy a few weeks ago for $175. Two years ago, I bought a 1998 Stumpjumper Pro with XTR in outstanding shape for $250 (sold to my neighbor for same price), and my friend sold me his wife's 1997 Stumpjumper Comp for $200, also in great condition (see pics).


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

Mine is an M4, I got in about '98. It was on sale for about $800. Getting rid of the crappy Judy T2 that came on it was a nice upgrade to keep it useful. I abused that bike for almost 10 years. I BROKE two bottom bracket axles jumping that bike. My wife used it for a few years, till upgraded to FS, now father-in-law has it. It's still going strong.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

I wish I never got rid of mine. Big mistake


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

_Neo said:


> [/URL]


Awesome bitd pics!

I can't believe that thing is still around - I and a couple buddies had Stumpies in the late 90s and used to crack crack them pretty regularly, specially the S-Works versions. Luckily Spec had a great warranty, had a lot of good times on those bikes.


----------



## _Neo (Sep 19, 2014)

A guy is selling one just like mine here in Salt Lake, UT. This one is an 18" frame. 
Here's the description:

This bike is primarily a parts bike but would be easy to get riding again. The frame is an 18". Here's what it comes with:
*Fox X80 terralogic fork- needs rebuild 
*XT/ Mavic 517 wheelset in great condition
*Very good working 9 speed rear/shifter/cassette/chain/Deore derailleur
*super nice Specialized frame in great condition
*other parts are mostly nice: Easton mg stem, Prologic Ritchey bar, Raceface Crankset and BB.

Whole bike as is weighs 23lbs.

Anyone want it?


----------



## rupp49er (Dec 30, 2014)

I started riding again earlier this year, I decided my old GT RTS 19" was too big and bought a "new" 2000 Stumpjumper M2 15.5" from a local pawn shop for $200. Fork was junk and it needed a tuneup, so I picked up a Manitou Skareb Super for $30 and slapped it on there and have ridden the crap out of it since. Only the snow is keeping me off of it now, it is a great bike and definitely sturdy as I am no doubt a clydsedale in the biking world and it hasn't let me down yet! I let my wife ride it and now we have a 2001 Womens Stumpy Comp and we picked up a 1995 Stumpy for her friend as well for $65, we all love them!


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Got this in ~1996
















DS chainstay cracked in ~2004








The Big S came through with a free replacement M4 (one of the few times I've been so lucky)
















Not a current pic, but I still ride it at Ray's Indoor MTB Park








-F


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

This is an awesome thread. All I ride are pretty much 90s Era hardtails and while I don't have a stumpjumper I can relate. Most all of the trails now that people ride the latest and greatest 29ers and full suspension setups were once dominated by this old technology and we had just as much fun if not more doing it!

A good friend recently went to skip barber racing school and when I asked him, he said that everyone liked driving the Hyundai Genesis over mustangs and porsche because you could really drive flat out and toss it around but the other cars were just too much for the track they were on. I feel that way about a lot of bikes these days

Just may have to look for one of these bikes now even though I'm up to 27 mostly 90s hardtails frames :/


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I bought my 1996 StumpJumper M2 FS Comp new as a left over year and it's in real good condition. My son wanted it so I gave it to him last year and he loves it.


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

*Updated Stumpjumper Stable*

Found a green 1998 Stumpy M2 on Craigslist yesterday which the owner turned into a deal that I couldn't refuse. So, now I have 3 Stumpjumper hardtails (1998 M2, 1997 M2, 1995 FS) and a 2007 Stumpjumper FSR Comp.


----------



## FSR.Dude (Feb 26, 2011)

parkmeister said:


> ...does this mean you're gonna change your screen name back to 'M2'?
> 
> love and kisses,
> 
> your Seoul brutha


Ha! Dude, you're behind by a few handles! But, yeah, I suppose going back to "M2" is even more appropriate NOW than ever! LOL!

Hope all is well on the homie front, Kimchi-meister!

Herb (FSR.Dude)


----------



## blaklabl (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to the geometry charts for these Stumpjumpers? Looking to pick one up locally, fork is blown so I am trying to determine what it was designed around from an A-C length perspective. 

I too had a 1993 Stumpjumper cro-mo and regret selling it often. I am on a mission to get an old 90's - early 2000's era and build it up into a fun SS. All this new **** & standards are getting old and unnecessarily expensive.

I'm tired of engineered obsolescence.

Thanks


----------



## 1988Stumpjumper (Mar 7, 2016)

Upgrade the fork to a FOX !


----------



## 1988Stumpjumper (Mar 7, 2016)

wrong... my 1993 was an M2 frame ,and came with a one inch diameter threaded headset , stock. But it changed the next year to 1 1/8" , and 1 inch died out.


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

I kind of dig the older ones. I have a 2000 M2, having a lot of fun upgrading it, mostly used as a commuter bike right now. I still can't believe how light it is.


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

FSR.Dude said:


> Cool to see this thread still going! I recently acquired what I think is a 1994 Stumpjumper FS as well, XDEADGOATX. It's in great shape, almost like new, but yours sure looks brand-new! Sweet!


WOW, love that green....that looks great....I love em all...but that color really pops....


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

Alright I got another one... 1990 Specialized Stumpjumper ... In Black Pearl ....didnt realize its purple in the sun after a week of polishing....with pink glitter....everything is Shimano DX...the pedals were as well but i put clipless to ride it...yes i ride this too everyday...all of my Stumpjumpers are ridden daily...everyday... the bike was new...and the rims had never had the brakes applied...im the first one to wear down the black on the rim brake strip...only the back though....I've never applied the front brake so the rim brake sidewall is flawless in front and the back i usually try to coast it down a bit or even drag my old vans rather than tear up the rim brake surface....ill post more pics in the light tomorrow


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

she is going through a mid life crisis


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

I cant find red 100mm or 4 inch grips that are vintage anywhere....or gray-grey.....can anyone help? will buy or trade....


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

thats a nice rig....keep it.


----------



## justinian36 (Jan 19, 2016)

*1997 Stumpy Pro*








Man I wish this was my size! 15.5 sold to a local man for his wife, she has no idea how cool of a bike she just got! He does though, he called me back and told me if I find a 19 to let him know... he had the yellow Stumpjumper within a year of this one.


----------



## XDEADGOATX (Jul 12, 2010)

dang thats hot.....my size....always looking for smalls....can never find em...or if i do they are ragged out....sweet...


----------



## Derek up North (Apr 15, 2016)

1988Stumpjumper said:


> wrong... my 1993 was an M2 frame ,and came with a one inch diameter threaded headset , stock. But it changed the next year to 1 1/8" , and 1 inch died out.


I can confirm that. My '93 M2 FS is a 1'' threaded Specialized FutureShock. A whopping (as I recall) 46mm of travel! I don't think anyone makes a decent new shock that's 1" threaded, but I'd love to be corrected!


----------



## thearoom (Aug 11, 2020)

*Still going perfect*


----------



## mrdimi (Oct 26, 2020)

*M2 Stumpjumper Comp*

Late to the forum but still riding my old M2 Stumpjumper Comp. Believe it's the 2000 but maybe 1999, don't remember when I got it.

Looking to either rebuild or replace the forks as they aren't working to well after 20 years and replacing the drivetrain to a 1x9, just waiting for the parts. Should have gone to 1x10 or 11 but didn't do my research and now the return isn't worth the extra gear


----------



## Cicch95 (Apr 6, 2016)

Love my old Stumps. Ride a full squish now...but still have the trusty ol' girls!


----------

